# a second CX-1 thread?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Mine came in the nice brown truck this afternoon. In the white color. I should have it finished tomorrow for a test ride around the California mountains near Mt. Palomar east of San Deigo. Impressions? "Massive" was my first impression as I unboxed it. Big downtube, beefy fork and rear triangle. Very stiff feeling as you squeeze stuff. Excellent finish, but there is some oriental writing on it...Still looks like a Colnago despite that funny tiny little script near the BB....English threads, BTW.

I'll post an ride report soon as I get a few hundred miles on it. Whoo hooo! Anybody else have one done and riding yet?

Don Hanson


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Piiiiiiiics !!!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Mine came in the nice brown truck this afternoon. In the white color. I should have it finished tomorrow for a test ride around the California mountains near Mt. Palomar east of San Deigo. Impressions? "Massive" was my first impression as I unboxed it. Big downtube, beefy fork and rear triangle. Very stiff feeling as you squeeze stuff. Excellent finish, but there is some oriental writing on it...Still looks like a Colnago despite that funny tiny little script near the BB....English threads, BTW.
> 
> I'll post an ride report soon as I get a few hundred miles on it. Whoo hooo! Anybody else have one done and riding yet?
> 
> Don Hanson



Pics, man. Pics.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Impressions: Excellent ride! Long post*

So I built it up this morning and got a short ride this afternoon. Just 35miles, but I like it already. OK, so we all know that whatever bike we just got is "The best ever bike" (until we get the next one) but here's a few impressions of the CX-1 from a 6' 165lb masters (60+) racer who's had lots of the high end bikes in the past few years. I am currently riding a Ridley Noah, just sold a Damocles, before that, a Look 585 and a Scott CR-1 and a DeRosa Dual, etc etc etc.

I built this with Dura Ace 9sp, FSA crank, Ritchey carbon WCS post, E-90 carbon bars and an Arione saddle. I ride mostly on carbon tubulars, today it was Zipp 303s, my 'training' wheels. I rode some flat roads with crappy pavement today in some wind at a moderate pace, stopping some to fine tune headsets, saddle height, etc etc.

The frame is well made, as you would expect from Colnago, with alloy in the BB, headtube and seat tube for strength and durability. It's light, but not superlight like the Scott or the 585 Look. The attachments for the components are riveted on...the front der hanger and the cable adjuster barrels. Should be easy to fix. The rear hanger is standard Colnago, replaceable and interchangeable with other models..I think. I have only had one other Colnago, a Dream B-stay plus so I am no Colnago expert.

Right off, I felt very at ease on this bike. Just hopping curbs and clunking around town in the traffic before my ride, I felt like nothing would faze it at all. Unlike many bikes, you don't have to be in 'racer-mode' for it to function perfectly. The "tubes" (I'll call the frame members Tubes even when they aren't tube-like any more) are all really large section. Makes for a very 'collected' feel. No detectable flex, really.

Once out on the road, the bike seems to 'dissolve' under you. It is not a concern..It feels so natural you can't really find anything to worry about. If you encounter a pothole or a pile of broken glass, a flick takes you around it without much thought....no fuss no muss. Does it ride itself? No, you still have to turn the cranks, but I'm thinking it will be pretty good uphill and a super stage race mount..

I have no pics yet..still have a lot of fork steerer uncut and some dirty bar tape from the old build, etc etc...when I get her cleaned up, I'll snap a few pics. The white (with just a little red and clear carbon brand logos) looks pretty nice with red bar tape and my naked 303 wheels...

Now, what do I do with the poor old Noah?...Crit races, I guess.

Don Hanson


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ride review. Other than the test report in Bicycling, this is the only road test I have seen. Sounds like it has all the characteristics of a true Colnago, except maybe even quicker.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Possible double post..Pic attempt #2*

the first attempt went somewhere.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Whoo boy! Just take your notebook and rotate it 1/4 turn or lay down and look at your desktop...sorry...dunno how they got that way..but you can get an idea of the CX-1, anyhow. Note how oversize all the frame component "tubes" are...that must be what makes it feel so 'connected'. It is not 'harsh' feeling like my CR-1 was, or punishing like my Time frame was...I wish I'd had a C-50 before this one to compare with..

Pretty light, too, now that I got the Dura Ace brakeset replaced and put on my Ti pedals and lighter saddle...not a feather weight with all the 'weight saving but weak' trick stuff like carbon dropouts and non-replacable hangers, carbon headset seats, and that seatmast setup...
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, after about 800 miles on the CX-1, here are some more thoughts: You can't tell from my crappy pics but the frame geometry is quite "compact". The top tube is very sloped. A bit different for Colanago, if I'm not mistaken.

The front end of the frame is especially solid feeling. I can see why some of the pros have started putting the brake hoods way up around the bars on newer style bike frames. I'm just trying mine quite high (for me) and I am finding it really effective to climb (sometimes) out of the saddle in an almost fully upright position. With the hoods up there it's very comfortable to stand, yet with the stiff front end I don't feel any less connected to the tire under the fork. Hmmm. One can more comfortably bring their hips a bit forward without doing the Pretzel bend of your back.

This bike climbs very nicely. I've not done any races yet, but I've easily matched my times up a benchmark climb I ride 3-4 times a week..Just 1700' of climbing at about 6% grade, but I seem to be having an easier time of it with the new frame. Excellent descender, too.
Don Hanson


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> OK, after about 800 miles on the CX-1, here are some more thoughts: You can't tell from my crappy pics but the frame geometry is quite "compact". The top tube is very sloped. A bit different for Colanago, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> The front end of the frame is especially solid feeling. I can see why some of the pros have started putting the brake hoods way up around the bars on newer style bike frames. I'm just trying mine quite high (for me) and I am finding it really effective to climb (sometimes) out of the saddle in an almost fully upright position. With the hoods up there it's very comfortable to stand, yet with the stiff front end I don't feel any less connected to the tire under the fork. Hmmm. One can more comfortably bring their hips a bit forward without doing the Pretzel bend of your back.
> 
> ...


I rode a demo CX-1 back at the end of August and I also noted that the front end of the bike is very stiff feeling. More stiff than the Extreme Power. Also an excellent descender, as with all Colnago, the combination of relatively low BB and slackish front end make the bike super stable going downhill fast.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*CX-1 weight*

Got an email today from my bike shop owning buddy who also is racing on a CX-1 this season. He just finished his build and mentioned it comes in at 14.1lbs on one of those cool digital bike scales. He is 6'1" and built the frame with Campy, Bontrager XXX wheels..dunno which tires he weighed it with. A reasonable weight for a durable stage racing setup.
Don Hanson


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Cx1*

unfinished CX1


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*cx1*

one more pic


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I appreciate hearing that others are finally receiving their CX-1s. Mine had been on order for about 10 months now and still hasn't arrived. LBS says he is having some issues with Colnago not getting bikes out, but I am not sure what to believe at this point. Oh well, hope it arrives someday.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

10 months?! 

hope u get your frame soon


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I know; it's upsetting to say the least. I'm starting to get pretty upset, but really like the LBS so being patient.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you the guy that was waiting on the CLX, and they upgraded you to the CX-1? If so, I think I would be pissed if I were in your shoes, and it would only get worse as the weather started warming up.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, that's me. I've not thrown a fit because the LBS has had me in a loaner bike for all this time, but you took the words right out of my mouth. I told the owner the weather is getting better and although I appreciate the loaner I really wanted to be on the CX-1 quickly. I had given the LBS enough cash to pay for the bike, but have spent a lot of it as I visit there and just "take it from what I have on credit" ... then I lost my job so told them no big hurry thinking it would be here by Nov - Dec and I would be in a new job at the same time. However, at this point it's been a long time and the bike is still a no show. I've been told that Colnago is having issues getting bikes to USA - LBSs all over the USA by the owner, but not sure. Maybe this is an issue with credit drying up, but either way the LBS Owner has treated me well so I feel obligated to keep giving them my business. I am hoping he comes through for me quickly.


----------



## clubcar18 (Dec 20, 2007)

MY CX-1!! Hope everyone approves. 54s with 120mm fsa os115 stem, fsa white k-wing bars, full sram red gruppo with zipp 303s....


----------



## clubcar18 (Dec 20, 2007)

The line up of Colnagos we had at my shop (planbcycling.com) for our swap meet/colnago demo day...


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

OH see now that just pisses me off ... I wait forever to get something and there they are like candy a few miles away. Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

g8keyper said:


> Yep, that's me. I've not thrown a fit because the LBS has had me in a loaner bike for all this time, but you took the words right out of my mouth. I told the owner the weather is getting better and although I appreciate the loaner I really wanted to be on the CX-1 quickly. I had given the LBS enough cash to pay for the bike, but have spent a lot of it as I visit there and just "take it from what I have on credit" ... then I lost my job so told them no big hurry thinking it would be here by Nov - Dec and I would be in a new job at the same time. However, at this point it's been a long time and the bike is still a no show. I've been told that Colnago is having issues getting bikes to USA - LBSs all over the USA by the owner, but not sure. Maybe this is an issue with credit drying up, but either way the LBS Owner has treated me well so I feel obligated to keep giving them my business. I am hoping he comes through for me quickly.


Please take my advice. Don't spend anymore in the bike shop, till you've either paid for the CX-1 or told the bike shop you no longer require it. Its so easy to put money on a frame and whilst waiting, gradually chip away at it till is all gone. Believe me, I've been there!


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> Please take my advice. Don't spend anymore in the bike shop, till you've either paid for the CX-1 or told the bike shop you no longer require it. Its so easy to put money on a frame and whilst waiting, gradually chip away at it till is all gone. Believe me, I've been there!


Well that's the part that gets to me the most. I had deposited a total of about $4k and the bike was almost paid off, but you are right; chipped away at the $4k over the past 10 months. I hate to think that the LBS owner had this in mind, but maybe that's the case. Either way, I am taking the advice ... no more money until I see the product. (Sounds like a drug transaction!!) LOL


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

great pics clubcar18!!!!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*cx1 colors*

both the ACRD and ACBK colors are beautiful.

luckily my LBS only had one color when i made the purchase, else i would have a hard time choosing. i did have a hard time deciding whether to take the ACRD in the shop, or wait for the ACBK in the next shipment.


----------



## clubcar18 (Dec 20, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> OH see now that just pisses me off ... I wait forever to get something and there they are like candy a few miles away. Grrrrrrr!!



where do live? you should come by the shop.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That looks nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

clubcar18 said:


> The line up of Colnagos we had at my shop (planbcycling.com) for our swap meet/colnago demo day...


 Your website doesn't list Colnago as one of your brands. Are you still selling them? Is Port Orange on the west coast or east coast of Florida?


----------



## clubcar18 (Dec 20, 2007)

Richieg said:


> Your website doesn't list Colnago as one of your brands. Are you still selling them? Is Port Orange on the west coast or east coast of Florida?


Ya, we actually just picked them up. That was the reason for all the colnagos for demo ridin' in early december. We are on the east coast, about 5-10 minutes outside of daytona. 

Billy


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*more cx1 pics*


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

saddle, pedals, speedo have arrived.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Update ....

Spoke to LBS about my CX-1 and he is no longer doing business with Veltec due to all kinds of issues so that's why my CLX ... later upgraded to CX-1 ... never came to be. Long Long story short he is now doing business with Orbea and offered and 08 Orbea Orca instead of a CLX or CX-1 for $3200. 

Colnago (Veltec) showed good customer service in all of this and offered up a CLX fitted with Campagnolo Chorus for $3200. Since my local LBS said he could not offer any service on the Colnago and offered the Orca with Full Dura Ace / Mavic Wheels ... I've decided to give him one last shot at bringing in the Orca and remaining a patient and loyal client.

I guess I'm off Colnago for now. Maybe someday when Colnago USA takes over things will be easier to work with here in the DFW area.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If I was your LBS, I would have ordered your frame from overseas like Maestro or Bellati, built the bike up for you, sold it to you, still made a profit, and ended up with a very satisfied customer with the bike he wanted in the first place. Tough break.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

The option of getting either Colnago through another local dealer (Richardson Bike Mart) was an option, but the problem was that then the bike would actually be sold to me by a "non-Colnago" dealer and no have a warranty. The other problem is that my original LBS is the closest LBS while Richardson is towards bad traffic area ... I ride with my original LBS and since they are 5 minutes away would rather stick with their brand. I don't like this out come although I've been told by a few people the Orca is a comperable bike; not ridden it yet. I will tomorrow. If I don't like the Orca I may still just move to the other bike shop and buy Colnago at the excellent price Veltec has offered on an in-stock bike. I can buy the CLX with Chorus for $3200 or the CX-1 with Chorus for $5000 ish.

I really don't think I can go wrong with any of these options, but the CLX and Orca are more in my price range at 3200 ... of those two I've been told the Orca is a better choice being the top of the like Orbea vs. the lowest end Colnago CLX.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The Orca is a nice bike. When I bought my Cristallo in 2006, the debate was between the Orbea Opal, Orbea Orca, Colnago Cristallo, or Colnago C50. I really wanted a Colnago though, but was leaning toward the Orbea because of price. Then, I found Bellatisport and Maestro and I got my Colnago. Bought the Cristallo because it was almost $1,000 cheaper than the C50 and we had just gotten married the year before and money wasn't exactly flowing. No regrets about that purchase, but I just bought my C50.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

IMO

09 orca v's clx - easy choice...orca.

09 orca v's cx-1 - about par / even

09 orca v's c series - c series.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is the way I feel about it too.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

You all are comparing an 09 Orca ... I'm getting an 08 Orca ... Should I spend a couple extra hundred bucks and opt for the 09?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Did anything really change between 08 and 09 on the Orca? I think the big change in the frame was from 07 to 08, or maybe 06 to 07, but I haven't seen any major changes in the meantime. Kind of like an 08 C50 versus an 09 C50. Same exact frame. So, if there were no major changes to the frame structure, why spend the extra money?


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't want to spend the extra cash unless it was worth it, but wasn't sure ... from your email I think it's probably not worth it. I read the only difference was a 20% increase in stiffness and 10% drop in weight, but that's not a big deal. 

I'll stick with the 08.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you are a big and/or powerful rider, you might want to pay the extra money for the 20% increase in stiffness. That was one of the reasons I bought the Cristallo over the C50 initially. The Cristallo was supposed to be stiffer than the C50 .Of course, 3 months after buying the Cristallo, Colnago came out with the Extreme Power. Anyway, I haven't noticed any flex in any of my frames, but I am only 150 pounds when I am over weight.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

08 v 09 orca = spend the cash!

lighter, stiffer, better post clamp, matt coat on the frame looks sick, colors way better.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If there are that many differences between the 08 and 09 Orca, I would also spend the additional cash for the 09, especially if it is only a couple hundred more. Then again, I am always the guy on ebay looking for the NOS frame that is a year or two old and a grand cheaper.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I checked out the differences today: 

Aluminum vs. Magnesium Post Clamp
20% increase in stiffness
10% drop in weight (80 grams)

UPGRADE Price $1100 ... to me it's not worth that much so I'll stick with the 2008 model. I would rather spend $1100 on upgraded wheeels in the future or a Garmin 705 (Keep getting lost in Dallas ... 50 mile rides become 75 mile circles hehe )


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

And there you have it. I rarely can find enough of an upgrade in the current model year of any bike that makes it worth the extra $1,000 versus buying last year's model at a deep discount. That NOS FG Lite that I picked up last winter on ebay was around $800, versus the $1,800 price of the new model which was exactly the same except for the paint job.

In 2010, if you find yourself yearning for the 2009 model, sell your 2008 frame and buy the 2009 at a good discount.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

g8keyper,

Fair decision. The 09 being $1100 more expensive...i'd buy the 08 orca too.

Enjoy and don't forget to post pics!

PS. Just remember to put some money away each week for a new c-series Colnago in a couple of years:thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

g8keyper.

Did you read the thread about Veltec no longer being the Colnago distributor for the US? It appears that Colnago itself is going to take over distribution in the US and Canada. You might want to think about holding out for a month or two to see if things get better with Colnago-USA in place. They are supposed to start distributing at the end of February. Who knows, maybe Colnagos will be more affordable and easier to obtain in the US now.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*navigare on cx1*


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*my build complete*


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

g8keyper said:


> Well that's the part that gets to me the most. I had deposited a total of about $4k and the bike was almost paid off, but you are right; chipped away at the $4k over the past 10 months. I hate to think that the LBS owner had this in mind, but maybe that's the case. Either way, I am taking the advice ... no more money until I see the product. (Sounds like a drug transaction!!) LOL


Be Strong, have faith and will power of steel and you will get your dream!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

g8keyper said:


> I really don't think I can go wrong with any of these options, but the CLX and Orca are more in my price range at 3200 ... of those two I've been told the Orca is a better choice being the top of the like Orbea vs. the lowest end Colnago CLX.


Hey g8keyper

Just read your posts about Orca. Just to add Orca is a fab bike, I rode a demo at the recent TCR bike show in the UK and it was v nice. Very comfortable, but stiff at BB and great feeling steering. I've always fancied that frame and was made up to test one (girlfriend was rolling her eyes as I asked the Orbea guy for a test)

Wasn't a long ride, but enough to know its a good all rounder, with no flaws I could find. Tried big gear test up hill, am 14 stones and as I say, theres was no flex from BB. Good luck in your choices.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

onefour02 said:


> saddle, pedals, speedo have arrived.


Nice! So, what I really want to know is how the CLX and CX-1 compare? The CLX is almost in my price range, and I like the curved tube aesthetic. Not worried about weight, mostly high-speed handling.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> Nice! So, what I really want to know is how the CLX and CX-1 compare? The CLX is almost in my price range, and I like the curved tube aesthetic. Not worried about weight, mostly high-speed handling.


the CX1 is definitely stiffer than the CLX, after riding the CX1, i wonder if i should sell the CLX, i put the bike up on sale online, but removed it in half hour, i guess i still love my CLX as much.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*First Race on my CX-1*

Last weekend I did a two-race points stage race around Yuma, Az (the North End Classic) on my newish CX-1 in 54cm size. 30min hilly technical crit with some exciting corners going downhill. The bike handled my 170lbs and 6'1" body just fine, riding on some SV reynolds tubular carbon rims with Vit. tires. I went a bit softer on the tires than usual to help my traction control over a few gutter sections where the pavment went asphalt/cement/asphalt with a dip mid-corner, that we took downhill at about 30mph each lap.

The short RR I ran on some MV carbon Reynolds wheels and I felt pretty comfortable though the pavement was sometimes quite rough with some patches and cracks (as is normal for desert roads) The RR came to a sprint and the CX-1 felt quite capable going hard out of the saddle.

A very good all around ride, Now that I've finally put it on the racecourse I probably won't go back to my Ridley Noah..

Don Hanson


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*AC00 color*


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

That's nice.... I like that a whole lot better than all that white.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

onefour02 said:


>


 Just wondering where this photo was taken? Looks like they have a lot of Colnago's in stock?


----------



## clubcar18 (Dec 20, 2007)

ya, what shop is that?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*sgp*



clubcar18 said:


> ya, what shop is that?


rodalink in singapore, and singapore is not in china BTW!! singapore is a country by itself at the southern end of malaysia.

more teasers...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Last weekend I did a two-race points stage race around Yuma, Az (the North End Classic) on my newish CX-1 in 54cm size. 30min hilly technical crit with some exciting corners going downhill. The bike handled my 170lbs and 6'1" body just fine, riding on some SV reynolds tubular carbon rims with Vit. tires. I went a bit softer on the tires than usual to help my traction control over a few gutter sections where the pavment went asphalt/cement/asphalt with a dip mid-corner, that we took downhill at about 30mph each lap.
> 
> The short RR I ran on some MV carbon Reynolds wheels and I felt pretty comfortable though the pavement was sometimes quite rough with some patches and cracks (as is normal for desert roads) The RR came to a sprint and the CX-1 felt quite capable going hard out of the saddle.
> 
> A very good all around ride, Now that I've finally put it on the racecourse I probably won't go back to my Ridley Noah.. Don Hanson




Hi It seems that 'good all rounder' best describes the CX-1. I was curious to know whether you have ridden/owned one of the C50 range and how the CX-1 compared for better or worse to that..?

Also how does it compare to your De Rosa Dual (pre carbon surgrey)?. Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Second hand opinion..but,*



MERAKMAN said:


> Hi It seems that 'good all rounder' best describes the CX-1. I was curious to know whether you have ridden/owned one of the C50 range and how the CX-1 compared for better or worse to that..?
> 
> Also how does it compare to your De Rosa Dual (pre carbon surgrey)?. Thanks


 "Good all rounder" is a bit faint. Excellent race bike, especially for stage races would be more accurate to describe how I perceive the CX-1. Probably one of the best 'everything' bikes I have owned yet. I've just been doing some 5-7hr many vertical feet rough pavement training rides recently, and the CX-1, I'm liking it more and more after every ride.

I have not ridden any of the C 50 family. I do have a close training partner with multiple US Nats jerseys who recently switched from an EP to the CX-1 and he (about 165lbs and 6'1",very strong climber and stage racer team leader) is very complimentary of the new CX-1 he's racing this year.

As for the De Rosa Dual..I think the Dual is somewhat lighter and slightly better as a climbing bike. Maybe. But the Dual has always had a tendency to be a bit unstable. Never a 'death-wobble' but it often feels like it's going to do that anytime, at speed. It's also a bit 'vague' when pushing it hard through corners, either on descents or in crits. I'd say the Dual is a climbing or a crit bike, first and foremost. 

On the CX-1, I no longer even think of the bike, very often, when racing or training. It just does everything without any drama. The most dramatic thing the CX-1 does is 'everything right'..Make any sense? Most bikes have a 'strong suit', something they do 'best', and the rest of the stuff, they do, too. this CX-1, it is hard to pick out something it does 'best' since it does a great job of everything..
Don Hanson


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> "Good all rounder" is a bit faint. Excellent race bike, especially for stage races would be more accurate to describe how I perceive the CX-1. Probably one of the best 'everything' bikes I have owned yet. I've just been doing some 5-7hr many vertical feet rough pavement training rides recently, and the CX-1, I'm liking it more and more after every ride.
> 
> I have not ridden any of the C 50 family. I do have a close training partner with multiple US Nats jerseys who recently switched from an EP to the CX-1 and he (about 165lbs and 6'1",very strong climber and stage racer team leader) is very complimentary of the new CX-1 he's racing this year.
> 
> ...


The perfect bike perhaps (albeit not made in Italy; for some it will loose points on that ..)? 

Is that a good thing in that it does everything well, but it is hard for you to pick out its strong suit? Does it perhaps descent better than most bikes, or perhaps climbs better?


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Update:

Well, after so much trouble with a shop in town I've finally gone else where and visited with the new bike shop owner. He got Colnago on the phone and explained a lot ... bottom line Colnago did some superior and not necessary customer service and came up with a CX-1 at a price so awesome I'm not aloud to tell. The bike took 8 days to arrive and it's at the shop. CX-1 in white, Full SRAM Red, Zip 404 - SRAM Labeled now since they own ZIP. I have to pay on it for a couple months, but at least now I put my hands on the bike I'm paying for instead of giving an owner cash and never seeing a product then losing the cash. I loved the bike ... it's just SICK!!!! LMAO That's what my teenage nephew said. I'll get pictures asap.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

waiting for your photos


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

g8keyper said:


> Update:
> 
> Well, after so much trouble with a shop in town I've finally gone else where and visited with the new bike shop owner. He got Colnago on the phone and explained a lot ... bottom line Colnago did some superior and not necessary customer service and came up with a CX-1 at a price so awesome I'm not aloud to tell. The bike took 8 days to arrive and it's at the shop. CX-1 in white, Full SRAM Red, Zip 404 - SRAM Labeled now since they own ZIP. I have to pay on it for a couple months, but at least now I put my hands on the bike I'm paying for instead of giving an owner cash and never seeing a product then losing the cash. I loved the bike ... it's just SICK!!!! LMAO That's what my teenage nephew said. I'll get pictures asap.


 Did you buy if from the shop in Datona, Fl? I think your from that area.


----------



## Cpt Rico (Apr 1, 2009)

Great photo *onefour02*, could you please provide more information on the differences between CX1 and CLX, as i'm considering both also.

-Is there a big difference in riding postions between the two?
-Is one a better climber than the other and why?
-Is one more stable than the other?
-You say the CX1 is stiffer but is it harsher also?

Obviously they are different but you would be the best judge as you ride them side by side


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cpt Rico said:


> Great photo *onefour02*, could you please provide more information on the differences between CX1 and CLX, as i'm considering both also.
> 
> -Is there a big difference in riding postions between the two?
> -Is one a better climber than the other and why?
> ...


the geometries of both bikes are rather similar, however, my saddle on the clx is clamped slightly forward to achieve similar stem to saddle tip measurements on both bikes. 

note that the clx setup is with reynolds assaults, and the cx1 with reynolds attacks, naturally the cx1 is the bike i would ride when i feel jumpy/naughty on that day. the frame does feel stiffer and with the reynolds attacks setup climbs much better than the clx with assaults. same goes for the stability.

both bikes are stiff but without any discomfort.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

just to add on.

some ppl prefer the looks of my clx and some ppl prefer the looks of my cx1 (most of them who prefer the looks of the cx1 dont like curvy tubes). dont ask me which one i like better, because i had a hard time picking one.

there isnt one which i like more either. i like the cx1 for short and fast rides, and the clx for long and steady rides. (thats with consideration of my wheel setup)


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

onefour02 said:


> just to add on.
> 
> some ppl prefer the looks of my clx and some ppl prefer the looks of my cx1 (most of them who prefer the looks of the cx1 dont like curvy tubes). dont ask me which one i like better, because i had a hard time picking one.
> 
> there isnt one which i like more either. i like the cx1 for short and fast rides, and the clx for long and steady rides. (thats with consideration of my wheel setup)


Hi I'd love to know the differences between the two frames without the wheelset taken into consideration...


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi I'd love to know the differences between the two frames without the wheelset taken into consideration...


stiffer with better handling. for my jumpy days!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

onefour02 said:


> stiffer with better handling. for my jumpy days!


Thanks, so the CX1 is better. Guess it should be really as it is more expensive than CLX. Jumpy; do you mean you have more energy?  Do you have experience of the C50 or EP?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks, so the CX1 is better. Guess it should be really as it is more expensive than CLX. Jumpy; do you mean you have more energy?  Do you have experience of the C50 or EP?


yes, jumpy, more hyperactive, feeling naughty.

have not tried the C50/EP, might want to get the EPS.


----------



## Cpt Rico (Apr 1, 2009)

*CX1 weight*

*onefour02* thank you for your valid reply to my questions regarding CX1 v CLX.

*Gnarly 928* great reviews, good to see someone can just step back and review a bicycle honestly and for what it is and not to let emotion rule what they write.

*Guys just a little more help.*

I don't want to be a weight weenie and everyone says Colnagos are not the lightest but have "ride & build quality" (correct me if i'm wrong) but i'm having difficulty getting an idea on the weight of CX1.

I believe the frame is just under 1kg, but the fork and complete bike?

My local bicycle shop is no help, has no scales and the net provides wild variations.

*What's the weights of your bikes and rough idea of setup?* (I'm considering CX1 with Chours & Zonda wheels)

Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Cpt Rico[B said:


> What's the weights of your bikes and rough idea of setup?[/B] (I'm considering CX1 with Chours & Zonda wheels)
> 
> Thanks


 My Team leader's bike is 14.5 lbs with 404 Zipps (I think) and Campy super record, SLR saddle. Probably a 56 frame. Mine is about the same (lighter wheels but a Fizik saddle) and one size smaller.

Our team just took 3 top five finishes in the 40+ Masters of a 4 stage race..two of three were using the CX-1s...The other guys finished well and seemed to like the bikes, too.

Don Hanson


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cpt Rico said:


> *What's the weights of your bikes and rough idea of setup?* (I'm considering CX1 with Chours & Zonda wheels)
> 
> Thanks


7.1kg.

built with reynolds attacks and super record 11.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

See attached link for road test of CX-1 built up with SRAM red and Reynolds Attack wheels for a published weight of 15 lbs.

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-1717-0,00.html


----------



## Cpt Rico (Apr 1, 2009)

onefour02 said:


> 7.1kg.
> 
> built with reynolds attacks and super record 11.


Thanks again guys.

*onefour02* sorry, what's your frame size and what weight does your CLX come in at and it's setup.

Thanks


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cpt Rico said:


> Thanks again guys.
> 
> *onefour02* sorry, what's your frame size and what weight does your CLX come in at and it's setup.
> 
> Thanks


45sloping

clx + reynolds assault + sram red

7.3 - 7.4kg

*SLR XP on CLX, SLR on CX1
* similar deda handlebar, elite cages
* OS150 on CLX, deda stem on CX1


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i didnt weigh my frames.

but i weighed a CLX and CX1 (frame and fork uncut) in size 52 (if i rem correctly), both came in about 1.6kg, but thats excluding the headset required for the CLX.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Actual digital scale weight 54cm frame as pictured*

I put mine on my LBS's digital scale yesterday as pictured (but minus the saddle/spare tubular pack) 

Weight was 16.35 lbs. The wheels are old Zipp 303s with Vittoria tubbies. Zipp carbon bars on a Ritchey stem, Ritchey WCS carbon post and a standard (heavy) Arione saddle. Tact Tao bottle cages Dura Ace 9-sp. Dorky bar end mirror for in traffic training. Sampson brakes.

Don Hanson


----------

